# September 2013 Member of the Month



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*SEPTEMBER 2013*









It's time to announce Member of the Month for the month that was September 2013.

*Stella Cadente*









Stella Cadente  joined Heresy Online way back in December of 2006 and is often considered one of the forums most blunt and negative members. However far to few also realize that he is a superb painter, with a number of his works available to be viewed in Modeling and Painting.

So if you don't normally frequent Modeling and Painting we urge you to do so and see for yourself the quality of Stella's work.

And on that note, congratulations Stella Cadente for being selected as the September 2013 Member of the Month.



> Real name:
> Jamie
> 
> Heresy Online user name:
> ...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Congratulations Stella!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Congratulations to Stella.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats Stella!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Congrats dude.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Congrats Stella!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Holy crap! A Warzone player?!

I mean, congratulations!

I may pick your brain at some point about the merits of Warzone resurrection. I played the first 2 editions and still have a sizable Dark Legion army (and a few bits and bobs from other megacorps, mostly Capitol I think.)


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Kreuger said:


> Holy crap! A Warzone player?!
> 
> I mean, congratulations!
> 
> I may pick your brain at some point about the merits of Warzone resurrection. I played the first 2 editions and still have a sizable Dark Legion army (and a few bits and bobs from other megacorps, mostly Capitol I think.)


The biggest merit is that the models are sexier than kiera knightly and liv tyler wrestling naked in a pool full of chocolate while while two seperate teams of cheerleaders cheer them on before breaking out into an intense tongue wrestling session.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats Stella, your work is definitely worth recognizing.:victory:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Gratz on the award Stella :so_happy:


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations to You Stella, always nice to see another tread-head get some


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Congrats Stella.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Well done mate.

I'd be interested to hear more on this: "The amount of competitive discussion and the attitudes towards more casual gamers"


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Gratz dude, nice to see some other non GW focused members here.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Speech, speech! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Well done.

Always good to see skilled painters getting recognition


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Well done Stella!


----------

